# Newly Terrified of Our Dog - Advice?



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

This is Stormie (and I) our 90lb Catahoula. We have had her for about two months now. Yesterday, we took her to my fiancé's father's house with us. He has a 35lb female Catahoula (Villian) and a 45lb male Catahoula lab mix (mainly lab with Catahoula markings, Whiskey). They have never met before. Whiskey, being about a year old was excited about meeting Stormie, Villian, however, was not thrilled. After about two hours we were outside on a picnic table with all the dogs and Villian and Stormie started fighting. Everyone quickly got out of the way and after a few minutes blood started flying. My fiancé turned over the picnic table and kicked Stormie and they broke it up. Stormie had blood in her mouth and all over her side and Villian had it on her side, foot and face. Stormie got a knick near her eye but the rest of the blood was Villian's. she was cut under the chin and had a pretty nasty puncture wound on her leg (this is where the blood came from). They stayed away from each other the rest of the time we were there but having been mauled by a dog once in my life, this was very traumatic and stressful for me. It took three months for me to even touch his dads dogs. 

I am now completely terrified of both his fathers dogs and our dog. I feel horrible and I got no sleep last night because all I did was have nightmares of Stormie mauling my arm and such. I am pregnant and this is very very hard on me. I love Stormie but I'm afraid of her now and I cry because of how horribly I feel that I am so afraid. The fight was interrogated but I'm still scared. Does anyone have advice on how I can begin to trust her again? I just feel awful. ): 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## botje77 (May 14, 2013)

You know this is a rat forum?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

It's in the "Other Animal Mischief" category for a reason. No need to be rude especially because I am not the only one talking about dogs in this category. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

You just have to remember that what happened between the dogs was just that- between the dogs. Stormie was not out to get you, there was no violence towards you. She may have been trying to protect you. Dogs can sense your feelings and if you are anxious or nervous around her then she will be as well. 

Try to be calm and ignore her for the most part. Dont look at her or pay her any mind. Gradually she will probably seek out attention from you and give it to her when you are comfortable doing so.

Dogs fight just as rats do- resources, mates, dominance issues, etc. 

Just give it some time and remember to take deep breaths. Stay around her for 15 mins one day, gradually going up to an hour and then two, etc until you can integrate her back into your life.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

It takes time to trust an animal again after something like that but you have to show the dog you are not afraid of it and act like you normally would with it so the dog doesn't feel like its a terrible animal and that you don't like it anymore.

Also some people in this forum don't notice that their is a place to talk about other animals. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Timberlee Fields (Aug 2, 2013)

She's an outside dog and my fiancé mainly takes care of her but when we walk her it's off her lead and such and I can no longer spend this time with him because she will be there. I feel just awful and I will most definitely be embarrassed next time we go to his dads because I'm going to be afraid of his dogs again. /: 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Walking is great, you should be there. A pack bonds as it walks together and this should help you. Go on the walks but dont pay much attention to the dog until you feel comfortable doing so.

The only way to get over a fear like this is to immerse yourself into it. Being around the dog will show you that the dog is not aggressive towards you. I dont know the dog but from what you described it sounds like an isolated incident.

Time is going.to heal all wounds but you have to let it. If you dont work at overcoming the fear then you wont overcome it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

